# Conversion to stick steer?



## reelhigh (Dec 24, 2006)

*I understand it is not practical to make this conversion. Just buy an engine with remote controls. *


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

You need a place to mount the stick steering. Seat positioning is important.  Many Gheenoe models, especially the Super and the standard classic models have the mounting plate already installed. Many center console and tiller models have the plate. Highsiders and NMZ's won't. (not sure about older models) Proper cable length is crucial. The pic you see above shows a Gheenoe Super with stick steering using a 2stroke Tohatsu 25 hp tiller. Sam Gheen installed this at the shop.  Driving up front is great, especially when you can step right up on the deck and start casting.


----------



## White_Fly (Jan 15, 2007)

> If I buy a standard tiller contolled outboard for my Gheenoe, will I be able to someday convert it to stick steer?


It depends on the make of the motor and sometimes the model. It would be cheaper to buy a motor with remote controls and steering than to buy a tiller motor and convert it. If you already had a fairly new tiller motor it might be worth converting it. If you could find some of the parts on like e-bay it might also help.

On a Mercury 25HP tiller 2cycle they make a *kit* to convert them. This replaces the tiller handle and converts the shifter and carb linkage to remote. When convertion is completed you can hardly tell it was ever a tiller motor. Then you will have to buy the remote control box and wiring harness and control cables in the lengths you need. Then you need a steering link and a way to steer it--Stick Steering unit or steering wheel. You need the paddles on which to mount the stick steering and remote control box and they need to be glassed into place or you need a center console to mount the wheel and remote. None of this is too difficult if you are pretty handy but it is not drop dead simple either. The actual engine converstion and hooking up the remote wiring and control box is about 3-4 shop hours. Parts and labor for doing a first class job is going to cost you well over a grand to make the conversion. Can you do it cheaper- Sure, find the parts used, do the labor yourself and it can be a lot cheaper but it will take some scrounging for the parts.This is on a Mercury. Some companies do not offer a kit for the conversion and the parts a simply not available for some motors. Some may be cheaper if you can find the parts. GOOD LUCK if you decide to convert one!


----------

